# Thinking of getting a crossbow ?



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Been just thinking of getting a crossbow , saw a used Viper something or other at a pawn shop for about $160. Would this be a total waste of money or what ? I've never even shot one befor. What do you guy's recomend ?


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Mathews DXT


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm with fargus mathews is the way to go...... just get a gun if you are going to shoot a crossbow its the samething


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Dont let these guys discourage you LDL. I got a Parker Buck Buster 175 this year and I love it. You still have to get within 40 yards to shoot them. I had alot of deer this past weekend that I couldnt take a shot at because they were too far. If I had a rile they would be dead! I dont know anything about the Viper, but 10 point, Parker, and Bowtech all make good Xbows. They are alot of fun to shoot, my family and I love it, its just another reason to get out and go huntin'. What other reason do you need? Good luck.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Don't go over to the dark side... Unless you have an uper limb disablity lol...


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

*unity*

ever body get along


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've got a Barnett crossbow that I just bought about 2-3 months ago, been shot a handfull of times, has cocking device, extra bolts, and brand new case. Shoots really well and accurate, 325FPS. I'm thinking about selling it to use the money to upgrade to a new compound, I enjoy shooting it but I enjoy shooting my compound alot more. If your interested let me know.


----------

